# ART can be POWERFUL



## artistoftheheart

Often ART is looked at as just being "creative" with imagery, and that is so, but also ART can be used as a powerful tool to communicate to a global audience in a way nothing else can. Here is a painting I did to illustrate that.


----------



## PencilMeIn

That's really beautiful and definitely a powerful message. Thanks for sharing!


----------

